# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  travelling 4 month through SEA+Nepal and Tibet

## South East Asia

Hi everybody,

We are planning to go half july for 4 months through Asia. 
We would like to know if the following destinations are maybe too much for only 4 months, as we would like to enjoy every place without rush.

Bali
Jakarta
Borneo
Malaysia
Thailand
Cambodya
Vietnam
Nepal 
Tibet 

I hope you can help us 

Thanks

----------

